# silversmith my new friend :-)



## majacat (Nov 17, 2007)

Yesterday i did this tutorial on the new mse silversmith i looove how shiney and how pigmented the new colors are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfjaKqUtS-s

tjeck the link for the video.


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you have family silver MSE?


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial! its a very pretty look =)


----------



## majacat (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xllmodelcece* 

 
_Do you have family silver MSE?_

 
No i don't that's the only color i didn't buy.


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thats very pretty. thanks soo much!


----------

